# UPDATE: With Nash agreement, Sessions is off the board



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Per Twitter:



> Dave McMenamin ‏@mcten
> 
> As Mitch Kupchak promised, Lakers first free agency move was reaching out to Ramon Sessions' agent to begin contract discussions


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

I'll gladly take him back.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

At the right price of course.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

4.8 mil per year for 3 years no more, he has not done jack sh17 yet so


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

he had his eyes opened about how it's dfferent playing for the Lakers than it is when you're in Milwaukee or Cleveland so he may take a little less


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Players like Sessions can't afford to think like that. He's 26 and he's made 13 million in the NBA. He's going to want to make as much as he can off that next deal and he's a fool if he doesn't. The Lakers need him more than anyone else though and they aren't going to let him walk unless they have a better option.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Get him signed but still try to find a better quality starting PG. Let him come off the bench and get rid of Blake if possible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Lakers will and should match any offer he gets.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Forget Sessions, go after Dragic instead.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Dragic would cost more than Sessions, and wants considerably more than the MLE, he's tried to get closer to 9-10 M, that's why the Rockets don't think he's returning to Houston.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Lakers First Free Agency Move: Reaching Out to Ramon Sessions*

Yes, Dragic would cost more than Sessions, but that is none of my concern. The whole point with free agency is to improve your team and Dragic is a much better guard than Sessions. Do a sign and trade or exceed the salary cap if you have to, all I want is for the Lakers to have the best possible chance to contend for a title next year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

To absolutely no one's surprise, the Lakers announced that they would no longer pursue Ramon Sessions.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol I remember him being hailed as the savior when he was acquired. Crazy how things change.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I enjoyed watching him during his very brief tenure here. Funny that just like Ariza he opts out (or in Arizas case turns down our offer) to try to get more money and then the Lakers are able to get a better player before they can even counter-offer.

Let that be a lesson to future Lakers, everyone wants to play here, so if you are relatively happy with your minutes and money just shut up and sign.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he opted out to get a longer contract - it's common procedure these days - has nothing to do with whether he wanted to stay a laker, in fact could have meant he wanted to stay a laker an extra year


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> he opted out to get a longer contract - it's common procedure these days - has nothing to do with whether he wanted to stay a laker, in fact could have meant he wanted to stay a laker an extra year


I know, but now he has no deal and will probably get a multi year deal but with the first year being less than he stood to make had he opted-in.

Ariza wanted to be a Laker too, he just got greedy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I always take players at their word, at least initially.

On several occasions, Sessions said playing for the Lakers was "like a dream come true."

Then he opts out. He had to know the risk...or at least a short memory, doesn't remember what happened to Ariza.

Stupid.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It would have been nice if they used the amnesty on Blake and resigned Ramon but I guess even the Lakers have a spending limit.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ariza went and negotiated with another team and signed an offer sheet - Sessions has not signed with anyone - different situations


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Ariza went and negotiated with another team and signed an offer sheet - Sessions has not signed with anyone - different situations


Ok Devils Advocate. Both players wanted to remain Lakers and had an offer (Ariza) or a guaranteed year (Sessions) on the table that they turned down. The Lakers swiftly replaced both with better players that they wouldn't have been in position to do had the two original Lakers stayed on. That's how they are simular.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> I always take players at their word, at least initially.
> 
> On several occasions, Sessions said playing for the Lakers was "like a dream come true."
> 
> ...


It's true there was some risk, but did anyone see the Lakers getting a better point guard than him considering the assets they had to work with? Outside of trading Bynum or Gasol of course.

If they didn't get Nash they probably would be resigning him to a multi year deal soon.

I probably would of done the same thing in his shoes.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This probably going to work out better for Sessions in the long run. If he opted in, he would have been Nash's backup which would have led to him getting a smaller contract next year.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> This probably going to work out better for Sessions in the long run. If he opted in, he would have been Nash's backup which would have led to him getting a smaller contract next year.


I doubt Lakers would've got Nash if Sessions resigned.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I doubt Lakers would've got Nash if Sessions resigned.


It's interesting to think about though.

Kobe would have been pretty pissed if he had found out management had a chance to sign Steve Nash but turned him down because they were committed to Sessions/Blake.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ok Devils Advocate. Both players wanted to remain Lakers and had an offer (Ariza) or a guaranteed year (Sessions) on the table that they turned down. The Lakers swiftly replaced both with better players that they wouldn't have been in position to do had the two original Lakers stayed on. That's how they are simular.


you dont think signing another team's offer sheet is a significant difference?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

And still, i'm a little nervous at the scenario of Nash and Blake being the Lakers's PG options...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you dont think signing another team's offer sheet is a significant difference?


It wasn't even an offer sheet. It was a contract. He signed after Artest signed. For the same money the Lakers originally offered him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

been thinking about this - why not resign sessions for 3 years 15m and amnesty blake? then you'd have a 3 guard rotation with a young guy who could pick up 30+ mpg and spell the starters with decent value/production

Nash 30 mpg
Kobe 35 mpg

Sessions 31 mpg backing both slots


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakers might want to save the amnesty for Metta, but I'm down with your idea.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

e-monk said:


> been thinking about this - why not resign sessions for 3 years 15m and amnesty blake? then you'd have a 3 guard rotation with a young guy who could pick up 30+ mpg and spell the starters with decent value/production
> 
> Nash 30 mpg
> Kobe 35 mpg
> ...


Well, Lakers like Blake. Ramon has done nothing to deserve a raise. And since they are over the tax, its like paying him $10 million a year which isn't gonna happen.

Morris and Johnson-Odom look more exciting than either one frankly.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why do the Lakers like Blake? and it's not a raise (he was due to make 4.5m in his option year) and Sessions was pretty damn good during the regular season before Brown schemed him out of the equation and neither of the kids are ready to provide quality minutes for a title contender


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Blake is the one who doesn't deserve his contract. And I can't agree that Morris is an exciting prospect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Nash does for Morris what he did for Dragic. Morris has the talent. Nash is the perfect mentor for him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I hope Nash does for Morris what he did for Dragic. Morris has the talent. Nash is the perfect mentor for him.


he does but he's still a project and the window is now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Morris has no speed and is a mediocre shooter.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont see much promise in Morris. I like the way G-lock shoots it though. With Nash on the team he could really shine.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Morris isn't even a Kareem Rush.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not even an apt comparison - he's a play maker with good size and strength and maybe better speed than some of you realize - he was a baller at Michigan but probably should have stayed one more season - in the chances he got with us he played too fast and looked lost but seeing as he was thrust onto the court as a 21 year old rookie with no training camp on a team that didnt even have a consistent offensive scheme none of that should be too surprising


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Both of the rooks from last year deserve a break. Ebanks too. Coming onto a team with a new coach and no training camp and few in season practices is a tough load.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Both of the rooks from last year deserve a break. Ebanks too. Coming onto a team with a new coach and no training camp and few in season practices is a tough load.


The thing is I didn't see a lot of raw ability from him. I can't list one think on the court he does exceptionally well, where I can with glock and ebanks.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I totally agree. Morris is a good ball handler, but I have not seen him do anything with it. It doesnt seem like he has great court vision.

I am however, going to give him a break until I see more. I dont think last season was a fair shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris has excellent court vision. It's just that he plays at too fast a pace and tries to force it a little too much. He's got the Sasha syndrome without the chucking mentality. Perhaps seeing the way Nash controls tempo and picks his spots will help the kid out. With his size and strength he should be able to post up smaller guards ala Andre Miller. I'd have him watch Miller and Payton tapes all day.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Like all the great soccer playmakers to come before, @SteveNash will wear No. 10 for the Lakers.
> https://twitter.com/KevinDing/status/222858100116430849


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like Sessions is headed to the Bobcats.



> Bobcats are finalizing a deal to sign Lakers free agent guard Ramon Sessions, sources tell Yahoo! Sports.


https://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo/status/223468036806549505


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back to obscurity for Sessions.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

e-monk said:


> why do the Lakers like Blake? and it's not a raise (he was due to make 4.5m in his option year)


Blake is an old school, fundamental PG. You are used to seeing Rose and Westbrook doing all these exciting things. All they want out of Blake is to dribble and pass and he does that well. That's why guys like Ridnour, old man Kidd, Dooling etc.. stay in the league. 

You nor I have any idea what he was asking for so neither one of us can make that statement. I never said he was asking for a raise, just that he doesn't deserve one. And he didn't.

From the penthouse to the outhouse for him. I guess he wasn't ready for prime time. 



Jamel Irief said:


> Morris has no speed and is a mediocre shooter.


 That was the knock on him coming out of college: slow and can't shoot. We could have had Isiah Thomas instead who does both quite well for the Kings !

He has all this off season to get his shot together. If next year its no better, he should go. Playing hard isn't enough.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, back to obscurity for Sessions. Hope he enjoyed being famous for three months.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's too bad


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> that's too bad


Maybe, but he rolled the dice and lost.

He should have learned from the Ariza debacle, so its really on him and his agent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love how you guys are mad at Sessions. He made a smart choice. 

Go to an up and coming team and make a name for yourself, or back up one of the best PG's in the league. Tough choice for a young PG...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nevermind. For some reason I thought it was NO. 

The Bobcats are a pretty shitty team altogether.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> Maybe, but he rolled the dice and lost.
> 
> He should have learned from the Ariza debacle, so its really on him and his agent.


again, it's not the same thing - unlike Ariza he waited until the Lakers shut the door on him - he wanted to start and for all you know the Lakers told him they had no interest 

so no not on him and his agent that he didnt just scuttle back in for a one year vets minimum offer to ride pine

do you know what the Lakers offered him? do you know if they even offered him anything? no you dont


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> again, it's not the same thing - unlike Ariza he waited until the Lakers shut the door on him - he wanted to start and for all you know the Lakers told him they had no interest
> 
> so no not on him and his agent that he didnt just scuttle back in for a one year vets minimum offer to ride pine
> 
> do you know what the Lakers offered him? do you know if they even offered him anything? no you dont


Exactly.

He made the right move career wise. Laker fans should wish him the best of luck in his future, not be pissy he didn't take a discount to backup Nash.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

LA68 said:


> Blake is an old school, fundamental PG. You are used to seeing Rose and Westbrook doing all these exciting things. All they want out of Blake is to dribble and pass and he does that well. That's why guys like Ridnour, old man Kidd, Dooling etc.. stay in the league.


dont tell me what Im used to - Im used to Blake making 35-40% of his treys - until he became a Laker - I know what they thought they paid for but they didnt get it 



> That was the knock on him (Morris) coming out of college: slow and can't shoot. We could have had Isiah Thomas instead who does both quite well for the Kings !
> 
> He has all this off season to get his shot together. If next year its no better, he should go. Playing hard isn't enough.


21 year olds more often than not dont have their shot together coming out - you may be used to rose or westbrook or - oh wait who didnt have a shot fresh out of college either - many and most dont

as for speed champ? check this out

combine 1 (please check 3/4 court sprints and lane agility)

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Chris-Paul-14/

combine 2 (check same)

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Darius-Morris-6343/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He made the right move career wise. Laker fans should wish him the best of luck in his future, not be pissy he didn't take a discount to backup Nash.


it's like a bunch of Suns fans crying about Steve Nash in here


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> it's like a bunch of Suns fans crying about Steve Nash in here


*"I sure hope he resigns"*

turns into

*"Good riddance. That money grubbing punk can go play for some bottom feeder."*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who has bashed Sessions in this thread? A few posters and I pointed out that it's back to obscurity for Sessions, which is true. I hope he enjoyed his three months of being famous, sincerely. But he officially does not matter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We didn't make Sessions an offer. If i remember correctly, Sessions opted out. If he had picked up his option then he would have been the defacto starter but he wanted to start AND cash in. Now he's starting and making pretty much the same kind of $$ he would have been making with us. But he's on the Bobcats. Lol I wish him good luck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Who has bashed Sessions in this thread? A few posters and I pointed out that it's back to obscurity for Sessions, which is true. I hope he enjoyed his three months of being famous, sincerely. But he officially does not matter.


He doesn't matter now because he's not going to be the backup point guard in LA?

:laugh:

This is what I was talking about in that other thread Luke.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> He doesn't matter now because he's not going to be the backup point guard in LA?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> This is what I was talking about in that other thread Luke.


He doesn't matter because he's going to start in a tiny market on the worst team (statistically speaking) in the history of professional basketball. Not because he doesn't play in purple and gold. 

Good try though!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> He doesn't matter because he's going to start in a tiny market on the worst team (statistically speaking) in the history of professional basketball. Not because he doesn't play in purple and gold.
> 
> Good try though!


Since when does an NBA starting PG not matter?

And how would he have mattered more playing backup to Nash?


Nice try? No. Just pointing out you're kind of a homer like I previously stated.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Since when does an NBA starting PG not matter?
> 
> And how would he have mattered more playing backup to Nash?
> 
> ...


Uh, when you are starting for, literally, the worst team in the league you do not matter. Period. Especially since he is a below average starter to begin with.

Yes he would have mattered playing behind Nash. He would have actually been playing for *something*. HIs presence on the basketball court would have actually mattered in the grand scheme of things. Same if he backed up Westbrook in OKC. Or Paul on the Clippers. Or ****, even George Hill in Indiana. But he's not going to matter in Charlotte. Nobody is going to give a shit about Ramon Sessions.

So yeah. Good try. I'm still waiting for a real example of my homerisms, by the way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Uh, when you are starting for, literally, the worst team in the league you do not matter. Period. Especially since he is a below average starter to begin with.
> 
> Yes he would have mattered playing behind Nash. He would have actually been playing for *something*. HIs presence on the basketball court would have actually mattered in the grand scheme of things. Same if he backed up Westbrook in OKC. Or Paul on the Clippers. Or ****, even George Hill in Indiana. But he's not going to matter in Charlotte. Nobody is going to give a shit about Ramon Sessions.
> 
> *So yeah. Good try. I'm still waiting for a real example of my homerisms, by the way.*


This is a good example. All the sudden he's a below average starter and no one cares about him. But playing 15 minutes a night backing up Nash and all the sudden everyone would care about him? No.

Other examples are just when you talk about the Lakers in general around the forum. Kobe in general.

That's the impression you've left. If you don't agree that's fine, but it doesn't change that that's the impression you're leaving.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> This is a good example. All the sudden he's a below average starter and no one cares about him. But playing 15 minutes a night backing up Nash and all the sudden everyone would care about him? No.
> 
> Other examples are just when you talk about the Lakers in general around the forum. Kobe in general.
> 
> That's the impression you've left. If you don't agree that's fine, but it doesn't change that that's the impression you're leaving.


He's always been a below average starter. But he was still an upgrade over what we had, and he was playing for the most decorated franchise in the league, so yeah, he mattered. Backing up a future HOFer would not have made him matter less. He would have still been in the limelight. There is not limelight on the Bobcats.

Show me the last outlandish post I made about the Lakers and Kobe specifically. I haven't said that the Lakers were the favorites all year, and I stand by my evaluation of Kobe. He's the best shooting guard in the world and a top ten player ever. Nothing more, nothing less. Feel free to try and debate me.

You're talking about me leaving impressions without citing specific examples of me coming off as a homer. I'd stop while I was behind if I were you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> He's always been a below average starter. But he was still an upgrade over what we had, and he was playing for the most decorated franchise in the league, so yeah, he mattered. Backing up a future HOFer would not have made him matter less. He would have still been in the limelight. There is not limelight on the Bobcats.
> 
> Show me the last outlandish post I made about the Lakers and Kobe specifically. I haven't said that the Lakers were the favorites all year, and I stand by my evaluation of Kobe. He's the best shooting guard in the world and a top ten player ever. Nothing more, nothing less. Feel free to try and debate me.
> 
> You're talking about me leaving impressions without citing specific examples of me coming off as a homer. I'd stop while I was behind if I were you.


Yea. Playing tough guy. That will work well for you.

I've stated the impression you give off. I'm not searching posts to help explain to you the impression you give. Read your own posts while you write them if you'd like. 

I don't want to derail this thread. If you want to discuss it in another thread have at it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Playing tough guy. That will work well for you.
> 
> I've stated the impression you give off. I'm not searching posts to help explain to you the impression you give. Read your own posts while you write them if you'd like.
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread. If you want to discuss it in another thread have at it.


So you're admitting I'm right? Cool.

What is the consensus about Nash/Pau? Will they be able to flourish? Will Steve's playmaking ability help find Gasol in the spots where he's more effective? Will Pau become more consistently effective now that he's got a real threat from deep?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pathetic. And if you don't want a reply post like that in the future, don't try to bait with some amateur hour child move.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You get into way too many arguments on the Internet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Glad Sessions can get paid. He should strive to be that team's best player next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Glad Sessions can get paid. He should strive to be that team's best player next year.


He's honestly got a shot at it which is kind of sad.

Him and MKG make a decent young back court though. Will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He turns 27 next season. He's not that young.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> He turns 27 next season. He's not that young.


Meh. He's not old either but yea, I guess 27 doesn't really qualify as young at all when it comes to basketball.

I thought he was a couple years younger for some reason.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought he was too before this season. I feel like it was yesterday that he had that 20+ assist game in Milwaukee as a rookie (sophomore?)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Darius Morris is trash. That is all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> I thought he was too before this season. I feel like it was yesterday that he had that 20+ assist game in Milwaukee as a rookie (sophomore?)


I always seem to think point guards around his age are younger than they really are. Not sure why.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

actually, he turned 26 in april

born april 11, 1986 (because, math)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> actually, he turned 26 in april


Good. Now everyones wrong. That makes me feel quite a bit better.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's better that way


----------

